# Overnight Stays in North Devon car parks.



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Motor homes can stay in car parks
Trusted article source icon
Thursday, November 29, 2012
Profile image for North Devon Journal

North Devon Journal
Follow

By Philippa Jenkins

RULES are being changed so that motor home owners can park overnight in five Torridge car parks.

Torridge District Council is changing its current regulations, which ban overnight parking in any of its car parks.

From next year motor homes will be allowed to park for £5 between 6pm and 10am for a maximum of two nights.

The five car parks are:

The Pill car park in Bideford

Churchfield car park in Appledore

Westward Ho! main car park

The Manor Car Park in Holsworthy

Sydney House Car Park in Torrington

The council has reviewed all its parking charges and policies in time to make any changes before the annual parking order renewal comes into effect in March.

Councillor Geoff Lee, the council's lead member for car parks, said: "We are doing what we can for folks. Of course we would like to see all of the car parks free but it is just not possible.

"We hope this will bring extra business into the area because people in motor homes are usually reasonably well off. By using a car park for a night they will likely spend in shops and restaurants.

"Of course there has been concern about any disruption that could be caused. But if the people in the motor homes do start causing any damage enforcement officers will be tasked with asking them to leave."

Paul Phipps, a member of Bideford Chamber of Commerce and landlord of The Kings Arms on The Quay in Bideford, said he thought it was a great idea.

He said: "Bring it on. I think it will hopefully mean people do come in from outside the area and spend money in the town.

"It can only be good for the town. I think it is quite a good move by Torridge."

Mr Phipps also runs a bed and breakfast at the pub but he did not think the move would affect his custom because he believes it is a different type of customer.

But some campsite owners are concerned the move will take business away from them.

Helen Davey, who has run Stoke Barton Farm, near Bideford, for nearly 30 years, said: "It will undoubtedly affect our business because motor homes come to us regularly.

"In August this year we had 60 to 70 families coming in total.

"I have never had a customer who doesn't want to use electricity, so I am not sure how many will want to stay overnight in a car park if they don't have access to water or electric."

Recommendations for changes were compiled in a report by council officers.

The overnight parking of motor homes was one issue addressed after the council received several requests to relax the current restrictions.

North Devon Council has had three car parks for some time which allow motor homes to stay overnight: Seven Brethern Van Park in Barnstaple and Brookdale and Hillsborough in Ilfracombe.
0
0
Tweet this article
Share with social media	
Report
by Taboola
From the Web


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray, another council sees reason!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Brilliant!! This could be where we go for a few days when the weather is fair in February 

Edit: This is in North Devon, but the District Council is Torridge, I believe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

some sensible comments there, but the campsite owner's comments are blinkered. Are they open at this time of year? Are the type of people who stop at their sites (families?) likely to stop overnight in a car park in town? Some people just don't get it, so they?


and how much are they charging? If it ends up like Hayling (£20!), they might as well give up now!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It could be good news! Campsite owners should also be made more aware that instead of thinking they are going to lose business (they are not as any motorhomer who is prepared to stay overnight on a car park is unlikely to stay on their site anyway) should set up an Service area for say £3-5. Users of the car parks can pull in and use their services (just like abroad).

Great stuff. Slowly slowly catch the Monkey (or something like that)


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like good news, maybe more councils will catch on.
Has anybody used the 3 car parks mentioned at the end of report?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I live in ilfracombe so I have not used the car parks here or Barnstaple. The Brookdale car park is situated on the road leading down to the harbour, in daytime it is a coach park close to the High St. The Hillsborough car park is situated next to the swimming bath and overlooks the harbour. The Barnstaple car park is near to the leisure centre on the other side of the river Taw, less then 5 minutes walk to the centre of the town. Hope this is useful. Chasper..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

About 7 years ago we stayed on the pill carpark if you go to the far end its very quiet and more room also not many cars use it as its a bit farther to walk into town.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The cost will be £5/night for a max of 2 nights Bognormike


----------



## beserk (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope this turns into an epidemic, bring it on,


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

chasper said:


> Councillor Geoff Lee, the council's lead member for car parks, said: "We are doing what we can for folks. Of course we would like to see all of the car parks free but it is just not possible.
> 
> "We hope this will bring extra business into the area because people in motor homes are usually reasonably well off. By using a car park for a night they will likely spend in shops and restaurants.
> 
> ...


What sensible people 



> But some campsite owners are concerned the move will take business away from them.
> 
> Helen Davey, who has run Stoke Barton Farm, near Bideford, for nearly 30 years, said: "It will undoubtedly affect our business because motor homes come to us regularly.
> 
> ...


What a blinkered person. :roll:

The people who want electricity and the other facilities her site provides, will still use her site.

Those who don't - won't and probably never did anyway.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I wrote to Alnmouth council just this week asking them if they would consider a small aire by the beach where they have ample space to do so and telling them the benefit it would bring. I had spoken to a number of people n shops and pubs who thought it was a great idea for business.

Adjacent Alnwick already provides specific over night Motorhome bays in one of their car parks. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MrsW said:


> The cost will be £5/night for a max of 2 nights Bognormike


thnaks Lesley, I missed that on reading the original post


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

You're welcome Mike!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.thisisnorthdevon.co.uk/Motor-homes-stay-car-parks/story-17458851-detail/story.html has some info on it


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*day charges*

anyone know the day charges ?
would make a nice site for the weekend next summer


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

All we need now is for OUTDOORBITS to stock proper French-type Camping-Car Motor-Home blue signs to sell to these forward-looking councils.

Hopefully it will be a burgeoning market.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

£5 a night os ok but its a shame they cant make it free. For me I would just use a CL or one of the 4500 wild spots on willdcamping.co.uk

Great news though!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They do seem to be good for pedestrian access to the amenities.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have spent the last couple of hours on't web looking for MH Aire signs in UK.

Haven't found a supplier of them as a stock item as they are not to the UK DOT standard.

I haven't had much luck on French .fr sites either.

The ones with the vidange under the MH graphic are freely (well, for a price) available but they are no good for our *new* o'night sleeping carparks which don't have facilities.

I will keep on looking!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> £5 a night os ok but its a shame they cant make it free. For me I would just use a CL or one of the 4500 wild spots on willdcamping.co.uk
> 
> Great news though!


Cheapskate. :lol:

If you use these car parks and start playing your Guitar, there will be a height barrier fitted within 24 hours. 8O


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*N Devon O/N parking*

Patty & I stay on the Railway Station Car Park in Barnstaple when we visit the town, it's peaceful and seems safe enough, our only gripe is having to stay up past midnight to stuff more money into the parkiing machine as it doesn't seem to have the facility to accept coins for the following day,,,,,but it's a good [lace to park and an easy stroll into town centre


----------

